# Yanmar 2000bd not turning over



## hesh420 (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I have a Yanmar ym2000bd and it is not wanting to start. I just changed the alternator and the water pump, and it fired up right after changing the parts out and ran it for about 30mins to check for leaks and it was fine. It has been sitting for the last few days and now it won't turn over. I checked to make sure power was making to the starter and it is. I tried warming the oil pan and injectors with a heat gun and I also used my thermal start but nothing. I am wondering if there is anything else I should try. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Does it Not turn over at all ? Does it click , make any noise whatsoever ? 
Check the Solenoid for 12vts, bypass the Solenoid and see if it tries to turn over. 
Pull the starter and try with no load to see if it responds.
Make sure you don't have fuel or possibly coolant on top of your pistons


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Check for good clean battery connections. As Bertrrr mentioned, does it make a sound at all, a click or is there nothing at all?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

hesh420 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Yanmar ym2000bd and it is not wanting to start. I just changed the alternator and the water pump, and it fired up right after changing the parts out and ran it for about 30mins to check for leaks and it was fine. It has been sitting for the last few days and now it won't turn over. I checked to make sure power was making to the starter and it is. I tried warming the oil pan and injectors with a heat gun and I also used my thermal start but nothing. I am wondering if there is anything else I should try.
> 
> Thank you.


When you say, you ran it for 30mins, was this at idle? The machines shouldn't run at idle no more than 10mins at a time. And then to bring the engine up to about 1600 to 2000 rpms for a minute or two to burn up the soot and send it away out the exhaust. 

Do you use the decompression option whilst starting? 

Shop-vac the air intake. With the engine cold, place the shop-vac hose on the exhaust and suck it out too. 

How does the fuel filter and bowl look? At the bottom of the filter, it gets cloudy and gunk builds up there. Close off the fuel valve, carefully unscrew the ring holding the bowl and dump out the crud. Then replace everything back and turn the fuel valve back to open flow. Next, there are these phillips looking screw above the fuel ring. Those purge the trap air out. loosen them slowly till the fuel weeps out. Once both are done, try starting the Yanmar.


----------



## hesh420 (3 mo ago)

Bertrrr said:


> Does it Not turn over at all ? Does it click , make any noise whatsoever ?
> Check the Solenoid for 12vts, bypass the Solenoid and see if it tries to turn over.
> Pull the starter and try with no load to see if it responds.
> Make sure you don't have fuel or possibly coolant on top of your pistons


It does click when I turn the key but that is it. The fan was turning a bit but not right now. When it was on last, which was about a week ago now, it fired right up after switching the water pump and alternator out. I ran for about 10 mins at 10000-15000 rpms then ramped it up to 25000 rpms to check for leaks and such. I then drove it around a little and parked it and now it's not wanting to start. I have a feeling it has to do with it getting colder, but I am unsure. There is a bit of gunk in the bottom of the fuel filter bow I have done the bleeding process before, so I am familiar with how to do that. I am a pretty green tractor owner, so what is the decompression option while starting? I will definitely try all these and get back to y'all. I just ordered a magnetic oil plan heater also.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Remove the battery ground cable from the frame, clean area and cable and reinstall. Check all other battery cables and ends. Do you own a volt meter? If so, check your battery voltage.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

hesh420 said:


> It does click when I turn the key but that is it.


Winston's answer is right on. That little bit of info of the CLICK made a world of difference to help you.


----------



## hesh420 (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice that was given. I did everything that was suggested and ended up replacing the starter and the ol girl cranked right up. Thanks again.


----------

